# hi im looking for a ued tt about 01 02 mint please



## stas (Apr 4, 2009)

hi im looking for a 01 02 tt 225bhp please


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have you looked in the for sale section then have a look here and join www.ttoc.co.uk  
Best going for an 02 if you can they had a face lift in early 02


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Not a 01,02 but MINT 8) 8) 99,,,,,, mine is still for sale ,, page 2 on for sale section


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------

